# WLP002. Is it Always a Lazy Bastard?



## Fat Bastard (31/5/13)

I'm currently fermenting my version of Doc's/Denny Conn's Vanilla Bourbon Porter, and the WLP002 is being a right bastard of a thing.
Pitched a whole 2 litre starter, and it went like the clappers for 3 days, then had a lie down at 1.028. For 4 days. Raised from 20 to 22 and swirled thrice daily for a week and stopped again at 1.020. It's now up to 24 and getting some more swirling, but hasn't dropped any gravity after 24 hours. I need to get it to 1.017 to hit the expected fg. 
I know it flocs really well, but is it normal for it to be so damn lazy? Been in the fermenter nearly a fortnight now.
Of course, I was too lazy to do a fast ferment sample too. I suspect I may have started it a bit too low at 17, but I normally start low and ramp up to 20 over 4 days.

Anyone got any ideas?

Cheers,
FB


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (31/5/13)

it's a lazy prick, I've never been able to get it where i want it, only a couple of points though


----------



## emnpaul (31/5/13)

I'm no longer bothering with with this strain, but in my experience, YES. Needs a good thrashing or two for the first 36-48 hours to get it up off the bottom. By thrashing I mean gentle stir so as not to oxygenate the beer after the initial growth phase. But I'd have thrashed the living shit out of it if I could. I can remember it stalling on me a few times too.

Also the beers I made with this had a nasty habit of ending up being over carbonated when kept bottled for more than a few months.


----------



## Fat Bastard (31/5/13)

Thanks guys, it's good to know I'ts not just me! If it hasn't finished up by Sunday night, I might just rehydrate some US 05 and be done with it. Pretty sure my third brew used 002 and it wound up severely over carbed when it stalled a couple of points off FG. Not bottling these days, but it tastes a bit too sweet to just let it go where it is.


----------



## carniebrew (31/5/13)

Try a forced ferment test on it, take a sample, keep it somewhere warm and shake the crap out of it regularly over the next 48 hours, then measure the gravity. If it hasn't budged, your main brew won't either, and you can bottle it without worry of over carbing. If it does ferment out further, you know it's got some more to go, and patience is the key.


----------



## yum beer (31/5/13)

I think it would be well worth double dropping with 002 just to give it plenty of oxygen early on as oppossed to fecking about with it later and risking oxidation.
2c worth. Have never used it myself.


----------



## Fat Bastard (1/6/13)

Still hasn't shifted after 48 hours. The beer is a tad sweet, it really needs to come down that last .003. I've got some 001, some dry US05, and a really old vial of 002 from my FIL's stuff. 

What are my options here, can I pitch some 05 to drop it, or do I attempt to culture up the 002 in a small starter, cold crash it and pitch whatever yeast I can get from that? Pretty sure the main batch has gone to sleep for good now.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (1/6/13)

you really need an active starter to stand any kind chance, yeast wise the the us05 is your best bet.

Personally I probably wouldn't bother, I would have a crack at upping the bitterness instead to achieve the balance your looking for, far easier! Edit, just seen your doing a porter and any additional aroma may not be wanted, take it or leave it, personally i don't think the three points your chasing will make that much difference, well not to my taste spuds anyway.... good luck with your brew


----------

